# Ultrasonic Cleaners



## Petrus (25/3/16)

Hi Guys.

I am looking at getting a ultrasonic cleaner to clean my atty's, tanks, Reo's etc. Any suggestions, and where can I buy? I had a look at a Hornady Ultrasonic, but geeeeez, I don't want to clean ammo for ISIS if you catch my drift. Way to expensicve.
Then, is it safe to clean your equipment, won't it dammage o-rings etc. Any feedback would be welcome.

Cheers.


----------



## blujeenz (25/3/16)

As long as you only use water and not some type of cleaning fluid, your orings should be good.
Always keep stuff suspended off the bottom in a wire basket etc.
Id be wary of putting atty glass in an ultrasonic.
I use a 50w chinese cheapie off BidorBuy.
A jewellery supplier is another option, like BJ Oberholzer in CPT.
http://www.bjoberholzer.co.za/jewel...nic-cleaning-machines-accessories-blr2a1.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/3/16)

Or you can look at some of the other 100 threads discussing Ultrasonic cleaners on the site :
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/steeping-and-ultrasonic.t5216/#post-115683

Quite a few guys got the one from Gerry Optics which is about a 2l capacity. You can also find similar ones at Electronics 123, Electronics FG or most stores that sell electronic components. Christensen Tools also have USCs in stock, but last I checked they did not have any pricing available online. A call or online query should provide you with details.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/16)

@Petrus I got one from Gerry Optics and while it does a good job of cleaning stuff I hardly use it because it shakes and loosens the magnets from my REO's.... some would say that it's doing it's job and cleaning everything off the metal. 

It's also a bit of a pain to fill up, use then empty and store... but for tanks and other goodies it does a great job.

My REO's and CC mods I prefer to do by hand anyway because I need to give them a light sanding with a hard sponge or special pads I bought off Amazon... brings them back to a shiny brushed finish.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/16)

Also be very wary of adding solvents and cleaners to the ultra sonic... I was told to use dental tabs (cleaning false tooth thingies) in the water and they made horrible marks on the aluminium.

Sunlight Dish washing liquid for the win everytime!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (25/3/16)

Here's the one I've used for about two and a half years. It is digital and commercial duty, has up to a 30 minute cycle, a heater that can be used or not. Plastic basket (so nothing has to be suspended) is ample to hold a lot of stuff. I bought it to fast age my DIY liquids, and it does a stellar job. But I use it for other things as well. Compact enough to be easy out, easy clean and easily stored.

Amazon still sells them, and for a little less than the $100 I paid way back then.

Oops, posted the wrong like... this one....

I give up at 10 tries... it won't let me post the link... changes it to media.

Go to Amazon and do a search for
*iSonic P4810 Commercial Ultrasonic Cleaner, 2.1Qt/2L*

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/16)

Spydro said:


> I give up at 10 tries... it won't let me post the link... changes it to media.



It's something about an Amazon link... impossible to post them in Xenforo for some really obscure reason!


----------



## Petrus (25/3/16)

What I have noticed @Rob Fisher , maybe it is better to then buy a Hornady or Lee Ultrasonic Cleaner for R1900.00 Got a capacity of 3l and a looooot of settings and Made in America. I use to owe one when I did some reloading of ammo. The reason why I want one is because I don't strip my Reo completely when cleaning, to afraid I strip something, but my vaping gear must be spotless clean, I hate dirt or juice stains. My wife recons I am a pain in the but. I remember the days when I smoked, after every third cigarette I gave the ashtray a bath...lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (25/3/16)

It took the first "wrong" Amazon link just copied and pasted into my reply without using the apps link feature my second attempt... and the link worked. But 10+ tries to put the right one in is just wouldn't accept.

Does this mean I have to go stand in the corner for trying to beat the system and failing?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (25/3/16)

Spydro said:


> It took the first "wrong" Amazon link just copied and pasted into my reply without using the apps link feature my second attempt... and the link worked. But 10+ tries to put the right one in is just wouldn't accept.
> 
> Does this mean I have to go stand in the corner for trying to beat the system and failing?


@Spydro , thanks anyway, luckily there is no age restriction on the first link. And forget about the corner, for your punishment you can send me 200ml of your NET juice.........deal?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/16)

Petrus said:


> I remember the days when I smoked, after every third cigarette I gave the ashtray a bath...lol



Snap! Me too! 
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/16)

Spydro said:


> Does this mean I have to go stand in the corner for trying to beat the system and failing?



Nope... it makes you part of the ECIGSSA family... we have all tried that and failed!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (26/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... it makes you part of the ECIGSSA family... we have all tried that and failed!



So trying to reinvent a wheel that many others have already tried to do.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

